# wanting to egg share north west area- fees so high!



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi just wondered if anyone could help re clinics.  our nearest clinic is care in manchester but i have also contacted a couple of others but the fees are so expensive.  i have heard of some clinics who just charge **** fees but all ones ive contacted charge towards drugs & tests too.  does anyone have any info re clinics in north west who charge very low fees?

as it stands we just cant afford to ES as it only works out not much less than a fresh cycle without ES.  we do require ICSI due to male factor issues and i do expect to pay that but we have been told, including fees towards drugs & tests,  from £2,500 to £2,950!

alternatively if anyone is looking for an ES in the area......... any advice gratefully recieved.  

thanks

mo x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

There was a clinic called Darlington??  which was somewhere up north which used to be very cheap for egg sharing??  not sure if its still the case??  hopefully someone else will be able to help more as it's been a while since I've looked into it.  (I was even considering travelling up there from down South as ES here was still very expensive too - with ICSI and all the extra's at my clinic (with egg sharing) it was about the same as a full cycle without egg sharing at a closer clinic to me which kinds of takes away the financial incentive   )

Helen xx


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks helen & congrats on your lovely two.  i have had a quick look on the darlington website, it really is pretty far from me but the fees are great so i will give them a ring after the weekend. it is finally looking like a possibility. 

anyone else have any other options.....?

thanks again

mo x


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
Hope I have got the right end of the stick here but am guessing you want to be the egg donor (apologies if I am wrong).  I just egg shared at Care in Manchester and got my BFP so am thrilled.  It cost me £500 for the treatment and then the £104 for the HFEA fee and I also paid for ICSI which was £1000.  It worked out cheaper than FET as well and I would do it again rather than do the IUI again which was about £1000 with all the drugs and we had 2 goes at that.  Hope this helps.  I found all the fees very confusing!

PM me if you want more info
xxxx


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

mo - i have just been for a consultation at care in manchester and as someone else has posted - they charge £500 plus the £104 fee. However, they have advised me to ask my GP to change my prescription to an NHS one instead of a private one - and then they will not charge me the £500. 
We are not entitled to any treatment on the NHS as my other half has kids from a previous but because we have to pay for everything we have been advised to ask our GP about this.
No guarantees that they will pay it - but nothing ventured nothing gained
Presume that you would have to pay for your ICSI but at least if you can get something towards your other fees it may help.
Oh - to be rich hey?


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

thought i had posted reply on here earlier but it seems to have vanished!

anyway care in manchester was the first clinic i contacted & they told me that it would be a total of £2295 for ES with icsi.  i dont understand the difference in prices that i have been quoted compared to what you two have been told/charged.  i fully expect to pay for the icsi bit but i have been told that both DH & i need screening which comes to £750 & thats before drugs, icsi, **** etc so it makes it so much more.  i will give them a ring again on monday i think.  hmmm, if we get that far i may well ask GP.  we have paid for all out tx so far so would certainly be worth asking - thanks ladies 

mo x


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

Would you consider traveling if the cheaper clinic mentioned doesn't work out? I know Bourn does work with people who must travel for treatment. I have done ES w/ ICSI with them three times. ICSI is part of the ES package which is free as is the HFEA fee. The only thing they charge you for are the progesterone used after your BFP, consultation, SA, and blood work. They say if your GP will do the blood work then your fees will be less. My insurance covered the consult, SA and blood work so my last two ES were free.
http://www.bourn-hall-clinic.co.uk/pdfs/fees.pdf

/links


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks so much for the info - had a look on Bourn hall site - cant believe it is so cheap and they have brilliant success rates too!  unfortunately it really is so too far to travel - i have no objections to doing a fair bit of travelling but that really would add hundreds & hundreds on to the cost but it is certainly somewhere we will keep in mind & put on our list of possibles.

good luck on your 2WW & thanks for posting with the info

mo x


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

i can't beleive the costs you girls are quoting .  My IVF including all drugs was FREE because i eggshared and i had to pay £108 to HFEA plys £700 for ICSI, my doc did most of my tests on NHS but 2 he couldn't so clinic did them which was £300 so in total my cycle was £1108!  to freeze at my clinic cost £1000 including FET so i knew at the outset if it didn't work i would go again with a fresh because the price is effectivly the same but the chance is statistically higher with fresh.  I was incredibly lucky though and got twinnies first time  

Good luck to those of you egg sharing or considering it


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

WOW!  sorry for delay in reply i have been on hols.  congrats on your twin boy bumps eggsharer.  where on earth did you have your Tx?  would love to know as i am still trying to find well price clinics with good results.  thanks

mo x


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

i had it at SEFC which is in tunbridge wells   is that far from you?


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

hmmm not sure will have a look on the map when i have a bit of time.  

mo x


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

its in kent i think but fairly close to east/west sussex  their website is www.sefc.co.uk



/links


----------



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

well with quick reply & clinic details I put their address in aa route finder.......it is 4 & 1/2 hrs & 270 miles away 

it seems there are lots of clinics with cheaper prices in the south but few in the north west.  maybe they charge bigger fees for the recipients & so cover the costs.  i suppose this isnt a hugely rich area so recipients cant pay huge fees & if they could it wouldnt be a problem travelling south for tx & maybe that keeps fees high here.  i actually live in N. wales & there are no NHS funds for ivf at all. we have paid all our own fees but  our nearest fertility hospitals are liverpool or manchester.  we are still, at the moment, hoping for CARE in MANCHESter for ES as it will come in around £2,000 with transporting sperm & they seem to have a pretty good success rate.

mo x


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

ah thats a shame well best of luck to you for your cycle wherever it ends up


----------

